# The Perfect Cookie for a Cozy Weekend



## Scones&Rain (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello All,

Today is my last day of work before a week of Thanksgiving Break, and I am creating a wish list of everything I plan to bake this week to get into the festive spirit. For me, Thanksgiving and the end of the year in general evokes feelings of hygge, coziness, and comfort foods, and so I want to bake things that taste scrumptious and go perfectly with a snuggly sweater, fuzzy socks, a cup of coffee, and a juicy book. As a homebody, I'll be baking for me, myself, and I, so small portions too. I've been doing some research for some recipes and came across this one that was so charming that I wanted to share it. I'll be baking it this weekend, so I'll create another post with pictures and a taste review as well 

This recipe is from Food52, and is a single-serving chocolate and peanut butter cookie (how could you go wrong?). I thought this was so cute because the serving size is literally 1 cookie. Here's the link: https://food52.com/recipes/77260-single-serving-chocolate-and-peanut-butter-cookie

*Recipe*

*Makes: 1 cookie 
Prep time: 15 min 
Cook time: 1 min

Ingredients:


2tablespoons peanut butter, preferably natural

2tablespoons heaping, quick-cooking or instant oats

1teaspoon confectioners' sugar

1/4teaspoon pure vanilla extract

1tablespoon semisweet chocolate chips

1pinch flaky sea salt, for garnish (optional)
Directions:

Stir the peanut butter, oats, sugar, and vanilla together in a small bowl until completely combined. Using your fingers, shape the mixture into a 2 1/2-inch-wide (6-cm), 1/2-inch-thick (12-mm) disk. Press the tines of a fork into the top of the cookie. Chill on a parchment-lined plate in the freezer until firm, about 5 minutes.
Once the cookie is cold and hard, melt the chocolate in the microwave in 15-second bursts until stirrable. Spread half the chilled cookie with the chocolate, and sprinkle with a little flaky sea salt, if you like. The chocolate should set when it hits the cold cookie, but if it doesn't, you can return it to the freezer for a minute or two.
*
I'll make another post after I make it!


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi sconesandrain,

I feel your Gemutlichkeit! I'm familiar with stocking up with choices for individual servings.

Instead of pressing with the fork tines, maybe use a toasted Pecan Half or Walnut half, see how many Almond slices you can get to stick, for the functionality, texture, and the flavor.

Do you have a freezer and a toaster oven?

There are loads of cookie recipes that freeze well. Choc. Chip, Shortbread, Oatmeal, Peanut Butter, etc.

Copy and paste this into a search "How to Roll Compound Butter into a Log"

*Use plastic film from the start, no need to freeze in parchment and transfer to plastic film.

You just unroll the frozen dough, slice one or two cookies, roll the rest back up in the film and return to freezer. Then use your toaster oven.

If you were to make a normal size recipe for each of the cookies listed above, you could have a Cardamom or Ginger shortbread cookie and a hot Oatmeal Date cookie.

If you are in the mood for a Savory treat, search for "Gougeres" make, portion, freeze, bag. Same thing, you can bake just one or two right out of the freezer.

Good luck!


----------



## Scones&Rain (Nov 8, 2018)

sgmchef said:


> Hi sconesandrain,
> 
> I feel your Gemutlichkeit! I'm familiar with stocking up with choices for individual servings.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your message! These are great suggestions and things I will try. This is my first time venturing into the Unbaked Cookie territory, and the things I like about it is that I can whip up one or two cookies when my craving bubbles up instead of making a whole batch. The Gougeres sounds delicious! I have a freezer and not a toaster oven, but I use my broiler underneath the oven to toast and bake. And the delightful thing about this is, like you said, I can slice AS MANY different flavors of cookie as I want and bake up a diverse batch. I love it! Especially since Christmas Cookie Season is around the corner the corner!


----------

